

New FreeBSD Security Officer - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2012-05-21-new-freebsd-security-officer.html

======
cperciva
I managed to juggle the Security Officer hat and running a startup for five
years, and I still think the former was incredibly useful for the latter, but
there's a limit to how long I can juggle.

------
throwaway_87
Best of luck with tarsnap. I would expect it will continue to grow. Is that
the only startup you worked on?

Unrelated question: What do you use for communicating with EC2? Are you
satifisfied with using their Java solution and the large installs for the JDK
or installing scripting languages, e.g., like Python in order to use boto? Or
have you written something smaller with less dependencies?

~~~
cperciva
Yes, Tarsnap is my only startup.

I use the Java EC2 tools when I need to script something (which is quite
rare). Most of what I do with EC2 is manual, via the web console. If I needed
to launch or reconfigure EC2 instances on a regular basis I might write my own
API code, but right now that's not an issue for me.

------
syaramak
All the best, Colin.

